# 10 Things I hate about my Tesla Model 3



## jroym (3 mo ago)

Don't get me wrong. I really like my Tesla. OK...I admit it...I love it. But, it isn't perfect. Here are 10 things I complain about:

#1 My model 3 doesn't have enough range. I cannot drive to my mother's house and back on a single charge. But...I admit it, this is my fault. I should have bought the dual motor.
#2 Funky center console. I can never find anything in there. It has become a rolling dumpster.
#3 Every Tesla model looks alike. Henry Ford said, "they can have any color as long as its black." Elon Musk must be saying, "they can buy any Tesla car as long as it looks like the first one we ever made." In the next few years there will be dozens of models of electric cars. The Tesla design is classic. But...it will quickly become outdated.
#4 Wonky software upgrades. I hate it when I cannot find anything after a software upgrade.
#5 Homelink. Why isn't this standard? Every other car in the country has an integrated garage door opener.
#6 No floormats. Even a Kia comes with floormats. Cheesy way for Tesla to cut costs.
#7. When I bought my car I thought I would never have to go to a gas station again. Why aren't there tire air machines at the superchargers?
#8. No WiFi at superchargers. How often have you sat at a supercharger wishing there was better cellular coverage? Why isn't there WiFi at superchargers?
#9. Catastrophic software updates that delete all personal settings. Yes they happen. Tesla service sheepishly admits it. The Tesla blue screen of death.
#10. Hands down: the Tesla poop smell. Google it. If you haven't experienced it...it is a very real thing.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

11. No Sirius XM radio
12. No Android Auto or Apple Carplay


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

13 non working auto headlights
14 non working auto wipers
15 ****ty manual wiper UI
16 headlights changing their height settings by themselves


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I wish people would qualify their grievances. Like what does it mean the auto headlight don't work? That the auto wipers don't work? Both are now working well enough for me.

And I am not going to comment on "I cannot drive to my mother's house and back on a single charge" and other similarly enlightened complaints. Gee!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Some of those can be summed up as “value” (mats, homelink, etc). Add them yourself, what’s so hard about that? My previous ICE all came with mats that I tossed in favor of all weather ones. I agree that Tesla is being stingy and trying to hide the ACTUAL price increases (they essentially used shrinkflation on a car). Tesla is using their massive popularity increase to milk customers for as much as they can without adding any value. Laws of supply/demand I suppose.

As for air compressor, many gas stations don’t have them, nor do they have wifi. That does bring up a good point. Tesla should add a hotspot feature to the vehicle so we can connect to our cars LTE service in case our phone service isn’t strong in a particular area.

Software WAS good until they released v11. Seems like they changed the UI just for the sake of change 🤦‍♂️


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I only have 83,000 miles on my March 26, 2019 Model 3 Std Rng Plus. Perhaps you could address how you are going to correct your problems:

Buy a sticky string tire plug kit and 12 V air pump.
Buy a dual voltage portable charger and assorted AC power plugs along with a heavy duty extension cord for visiting your Mom.
Get a water repellent, polymer coating for your glass.
Learn about podcasts and phone stored music.
Owning an EV is an IQ test that offers opportunity to solve a series of puzzles. Solve them and share how you did it.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

shareef777 said:


> Software WAS good until they released v11. Seems like they changed the UI just for the sake of change 🤦‍♂️


 Here Here!

V10 was SOOOO much better in UI design AND in functionality\ V11 was designed by children.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

jroym said:


> Don't get me wrong. I really like my Tesla. OK...I admit it...I love it. But, it isn't perfect. Here are 10 things I complain about:
> 
> #1 My model 3 doesn't have enough range. I cannot drive to my mother's house and back on a single charge. But...I admit it, this is my fault. I should have bought the dual motor.
> #2 Funky center console. I can never find anything in there. It has become a rolling dumpster.
> ...


Interesting. I wonder if you could follow this up with a list of 10 things you like. But anyway:

1- How would a dual motor give you MORE range?
2- Yeah the console is pretty roomy. How you choose to hoarder it up is a downside?
3- Many cars today look alike even across brands. A lot of that is to minimize aerodynamic resistance. I’ll admit all Tesla models do have a lot of similarities. Sorry you find that complaint-worthy. I just find it a tad boring. Or is that Boring?
4- This has been the heart of most complaints and is the darker side of OTA updates. It’s what happens in development labs without good adult supervision. Not likely to change.
5- Money grab: no unreimbursed automatic license fee to Homelink. Turns a liability into a profit center. Expect this cost to increase over time. Maybe the rear view mirror will be the next “optional” extra?
6- Money grab: though in fairness more and more vehicles exclude mats as an optional extra.
7- Not the purpose of a Supercharger to fill tires…it isn’t a “service station.” There’s not even a trash can at any I’ve ever been to. Air machines: extra cost, extra real estate, extra equipment to fail/maintain/vandalize. And without spare tires nowadays, many drivers carry their own inflators with them. I do.
8- I’ve been fairly lucky in that I’ve gotten sufficient cellular service for things like phone calls, email, and even some web surfing. I agree that with Starlink, Supercharger WiFi could happen. I’m sure there’d be a cost.
9- Yeah, and? Agree this is colossally annoying, avoidable, and of no concern to Tesla.
10- Have not experienced this, thankfully.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I like telling people the poop smell will go away after a while of driving. (Although after changing the filter and cleaning the coils this went away in mine and my girlfriends model 3)

I miss the gold roofs, I just have the sunroof gold. the window roof is just stupid In the south. It should have a built in insulated retractable shade by now. Also needs multiple temperature sensors in the cabin. AC auto is very lacking especially controlling temperature in the rear with dogs. Very easy to leave a heated seat on for my dogs

Road noise is terrible

navigation is average and infotainment is weak. Stereo, amp and speakers anemic 

software downgrades

tesla customer care

also being a heavy car can take a toll on the suspension

Tesla fav things
dog mode, although could be so much better
paint and pleather interior has held up to abuse very well
catquest


many of the other things I really like about the car are pretty generic to EVs such as:

home refueling
acceleration
crash safety
maintenance 
Showing the finger to big oil


----------



## JasonB (5 mo ago)

jroym said:


> Don't get me wrong. I really like my Tesla. OK...I admit it...I love it. But, it isn't perfect. Here are 10 things I complain about:
> 
> #1 My model 3 doesn't have enough range. I cannot drive to my mother's house and back on a single charge. But...I admit it, this is my fault. I should have bought the dual motor.
> #2 Funky center console. I can never find anything in there. It has become a rolling dumpster.
> ...


I agree with #5 & #6. Mostly with the homelink. 
My main disapointment is not having a physical button to control the fan speed. So I bought sexy buttons.


----------



## TSPANETTA (3 mo ago)

With respect to not having Sirius XM. It is uprising that a car with this much electronics does not have Serus reciever built in. I hope that Tesla will add this feature as a retrofit. I was not aware of this when I purchased, since the entire process was online with no human interaction.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

TSPANETTA said:


> With respect to not having Sirius XM. It is uprising that a car with this much electronics does not have Serus reciever built in. I hope that Tesla will add this feature as a retrofit. I was not aware of this when I purchased, since the entire process was online with no human interaction.


Doubtful that will ever happen. Tesla is eliminating build costs everywhere possible, and the Model 3/Y have never had SiriusXM. Also, the typical shark fin antenna for that doesn’t easily adapt to the glass roof design. Tesla sees no need to add this extra cost (to them) item as it is selling each and every car it can build without it. Just like HomeLink, radar, ultrasonic sensors…

On a related note, I wonder how many people actually subscribe to SiriusXM as a percentage of all car owners with the installed equipment. If the uptake is low, and I’m guessing it is, then little reason for manufacturers to absorb the added expense. In my extended family as an example, only my mom subscribed to the service in her various cars. None of the rest of us (about 16 at last count) subscribed nor used the service after the trial ended in any car ever. Still don’t. I respect that some do though and I think there are other ways to get SiriusXM in the car. Perhaps a forum search would help here.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

francoisp said:


> I wish people would qualify their grievances. Like what does it mean the auto headlight don't work? That the auto wipers don't work? Both are now working well enough for me.
> 
> And I am not going to comment on "I cannot drive to my mother's house and back on a single charge" and other similarly enlightened complaints. Gee!


The auto-lights continously flash high beams at oncoming cars. They have always sucked, but now they are forced on people.
Depending on various conditions the wipers go crazy on dry glass, don't wipe at all on wet or maybe work ok. As the cameras don't see the lower half of the screen, I don't believe they will ever work. That's why I bought s3xybuttons, so with them on the back of my steering wheel I can control the speed with one hand and without letting go of the wheel as one does with any other car. They can also force the lights to low beams only.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Kimmo57 said:


> The auto-lights continously flash high beams at oncoming cars. They have always sucked, but now they are forced on people.
> Depending on various conditions the wipers go crazy on dry glass, don't wipe at all on wet or maybe work ok. As the cameras don't see the lower half of the screen, I don't believe they will ever work. That's why I bought s3xybuttons, so with them on the back of my steering wheel I can control the speed with one hand and without letting go of the wheel as one does with any other car. They can also force the lights to low beams only.


I get the S3XY buttons for manual wiper control, thinking about that myself. But how do they get around the mandatory use for AP? Similarly, how do they force low beam use only…doesn’t AP override?


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> Doubtful that will ever happen. Tesla is eliminating build costs everywhere possible, and the Model 3/Y have never had SiriusXM. Also, the typical shark fin antenna for that doesn’t easily adapt to the glass roof design. Tesla sees no need to add this extra cost (to them) item as it is selling each and every car it can build without it. Just like HomeLink, radar, ultrasonic sensors…
> 
> On a related note, I wonder how many people actually subscribe to SiriusXM as a percentage of all car owners with the installed equipment. If the uptake is low, and I’m guessing it is, then little reason for manufacturers to absorb the added expense. In my extended family as an example, only my mom subscribed to the service in her various cars. None of the rest of us (about 16 at last count) subscribed nor used the service after the trial ended in any car ever. Still don’t. I respect that some do though and I think there are other ways to get SiriusXM in the car. Perhaps a forum search would help here.


SXM is in Models S/X without Shark Fin antenna.

Tesla could save costs in the S/X and add SXM to 3/Y models too, with a streaming App that SXM offers. Simple, and cost savings for the S/X too.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Kimmo57 said:


> The auto-lights continously flash high beams at oncoming cars. They have always sucked, but now they are forced on people.
> Depending on various conditions the wipers go crazy on dry glass, don't wipe at all on wet or maybe work ok. As the cameras don't see the lower half of the screen, I don't believe they will ever work. That's why I bought s3xybuttons, so with them on the back of my steering wheel I can control the speed with one hand and without letting go of the wheel as one does with any other car. They can also force the lights to low beams only.


I used to complain about the wipers but for the past several releases they've been working fine. Granted, occasionally I have to push the stalk button to activate them but that happens even with my other car.

As far as the high beams are concerned, I don't have the opportunity to drive that much at night but I did notice that the highbeams can be fooled by reflective road panels. They also turn on on well lighted streets and in some cities that's not allowed. However I found that once I have engaged AP (I don't have FSD), it's easy enough to disengage the auto highbeams by simply pushing once on the left stalk and they stay disengaged until AP is turned off. (I am curious if this applies to FSD as well. Maybe someone could chime in.) But I agree that Tesla could improve the software controlling the highbeams.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

TSPANETTA said:


> With respect to not having Sirius XM. It is uprising that a car with this much electronics does not have Serus reciever built in. I hope that Tesla will add this feature as a retrofit. I was not aware of this when I purchased, since the entire process was online with no human interaction.


Maybe the solution is to lobby SiriusXM to have Tesla add their app. No need for additional hardware.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

francoisp said:


> I used to complain about the wipers but for the past several releases they've been working fine. Granted, occasionally I have to push the stalk button to activate them but that happens even with my other car.
> 
> As far as the high beams are concerned, I don't have the opportunity to drive that much at night but I did notice that the highbeams can be fooled by reflective road panels. They also turn on on well lighted streets and in some cities that's not allowed. However I found that once I have engaged AP (I don't have FSD), it's easy enough to disengage the auto highbeams by simply pushing once on the left stalk and they stay disengaged until AP is turned off. (I am curious if this applies to FSD as well. Maybe someone could chime in.) But I agree that Tesla could improve the software controlling the highbeams.


I'm well aware of how to turn them off. I estimated that I had to turn off the auto-headlight about 100 times a week. Only thanks to S3XYbuttons I no longer have to.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

SalisburySam said:


> I get the S3XY buttons for manual wiper control, thinking about that myself. But how do they get around the mandatory use for AP? Similarly, how do they force low beam use only…doesn’t AP override?


You need to turn on the beta firmware option, where there's a setting to keep the lights low with AP. More precisely it does what the stalk does and turns the auto-lights off when AP is engaged, so there might be a split second flash still.
They said they're working on some better solution, but this is already an improvement over what Tesla is forcing upon us.
Their wiper controls fool the autowiper setting with it's own speed commands (which can also be zero), so it only simulates the manual speeds. They even have half step speeds, if you want.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Kimmo57 said:


> I'm well aware of how to turn them off. I estimated that I had to turn off the auto-headlight about 100 times a week. Only thanks to S3XYbuttons I no longer have to.


I'm not familiar with the button's operation. Wouldn't you have to press it 100 times like with the stalk?


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

francoisp said:


> I'm not familiar with the button's operation. Wouldn't you have to press it 100 times like with the stalk?


No, there's a setting which essentially automates pushing the stalk every time AP is engaged.


----------



## JasonB (5 mo ago)

The auto lights are no worse than any other vehicle I've owned. I just manually use high beam when I need it.
The auto wipers work better than my Miata and Outback, but I still use them manually since they seem easy to me to adjust on the fly. Since I have some extra sexy buttons, I could play around with those.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

JasonB said:


> The auto lights are no worse than any other vehicle I've owned. I just manually use high beam when I need it.


 Do those other vehicles you've owned FORCE auto-high beams on every time you drive the car??

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

JasonB said:


> The auto lights are no worse than any other vehicle I've owned. I just manually use high beam when I need it.
> The auto wipers work better than my Miata and Outback, but I still use them manually since they seem easy to me to adjust on the fly. Since I have some extra sexy buttons, I could play around with those.


Did they also use high beams under streetlights?


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Klaus-rf said:


> Do those other vehicles you've owned FORCE auto-high beams on every time you drive the car??
> 
> Asking for a friend.


My car doesn't force auto high beams. I've never even seen it happen in my car. I turn my high beams on and off when I need them.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> My car doesn't force auto high beams. I've never even seen it happen in my car. I turn my high beams on and off when I need them.


If your car is on pure Tesla Vision i.e. no longer using its radar, it will force auto highbeams when AP or FSD is activated. You can then push the left stalk to temporarily deactivate it.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

francoisp said:


> If your car is on pure Tesla Vision i.e. no longer using its radar, it will force auto highbeams when AP or FSD is activated. You can then push the left stalk to temporarily deactivate it.


 If only we could also do that ( temporarily deactivate it ) with the auto wipers and the redonculous lane changes.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

jroym said:


> Don't get me wrong. I really like my Tesla. OK...I admit it...I love it. But, it isn't perfect. Here are 10 things I complain about:
> 
> #1 My model 3 doesn't have enough range. I cannot drive to my mother's house and back on a single charge. But...I admit it, this is my fault. I should have bought the dual motor.
> #2 Funky center console. I can never find anything in there. It has become a rolling dumpster.
> ...


I'll chime in here. First some mentions about your list...

#1 - not really enough info about which car you have, and what distance you're trying to achieve. Also not sure why you think a dual motor would get more range. I have an 18 single motor long range, which I've been told is a unicorn car, but my car at 67k miles shows 295 miles range on a 95% charge, which gives me about 200 miles actual range doing 75-80 on the highway. 

#2 They make console organizer trays for these cars. 

#3 Yes, they all look alike. That's Tesla's current sales strategy. By not putting money into changing the looks of the car year to year, those resources are put into improving manufacturing and technology. It's also why used Tesla's hold so much value. Ford has stated they may start follow the same strategy soon as well with their EVs. 

#4 I don't think anyone is very happy with updates lately, but I can't say that anything major has changed layout wise since about April. 

#5 Very few cars some "standard with Homelink" anymore. Tesla's used to (my 18 does). I really don't see why this is a big deal. There are tons of modern garage door options nowadays, including phone based bluetooth options that automatically know when you are at your house. 

#6 Many cars do not come standard with floor mats. Not uncommon. Plus most Tesla owners don't stick with the standard Tesla mats. 

#7 and 8 This is actually a viable suggestion. However, as previously pointed out, superchargers are not service stations. Adding other things like air machines and vacuums and wi-fi would only increase the price of supercharging which is already at an all time high.

#9 and 10 Can't say I've experienced either of those. 

Now I'll add my own to the list...

1 - No options to add other apps to the car. 
2- Steering wheel rumbles during lane changes, even though I've turned my directional on.
3- Would like the car to recognize bluetooth phone media without having to bring up the media screen and select bluetooth (the car does this for phone calls, so I know it's capable)
4- Would like to be able to alter the climate temp from the app. (never mind, I just noticed the latest app updated added this!)
5- The interior of the car gets WAY dustier than any other car I've ever owned! (static maybe?)
6- Dealing with everyone I meet telling me why EVs are so horrible. 
7- Tesla parts and service being the absolute worst there is.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

francoisp said:


> If your car is on pure Tesla Vision i.e. no longer using its radar, it will force auto highbeams when AP or FSD is activated. You can then push the left stalk to temporarily deactivate it.


My car doesn't have AP or FSD. So maybe that's why.


----------



## JasonB (5 mo ago)

Klaus-rf said:


> Do those other vehicles you've owned FORCE auto-high beams on every time you drive the car??
> 
> Asking for a friend.


No, neither does my Tesla. 



Kimmo57 said:


> Did they also use high beams under streetlights?


They were random and would turn high beams on and off as they seemed fit. Parked cars, street signs, water puddles, light poles and who knows what would turn them on or off. 
Being a driver, I'm confident in my abilities to turn on and off the high beams.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

JasonB said:


> No, neither does my Tesla.


 Then you don't have and/or don't use AP or FSD.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

JasonB said:


> Being a driver, I'm confident in my abilities to turn on and off the high beams.


As am I, but unfortunately Tesla doesn't trust in that, so it will rather force me to work extra 100 times a week in turning the high beams off.


----------



## JasonB (5 mo ago)

Klaus-rf said:


> Then you don't have and/or don't use AP or FSD.


No, I do not. I try to use it on trips over 300 miles, but the phantom braking is too frustrating.


----------



## JasonB (5 mo ago)

Kimmo57 said:


> As am I, but unfortunately Tesla doesn't trust in that, so it will rather force me to work extra 100 times a week in turning the high beams off.


I see that. My original point was that auto high beams suck on all vehicles, not just Tesla. But being forced to use automated high beams while using AP is a bummer. I'm speculating they use it because the AP and FSD are camera driven and the program needs as much vision as possible.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

I took a longer trip today and for the most part the vision AP drove OK by AP standards, but one annoying new feature is that the car slows down according to speed limits at first but then immediately speeds back up to the previous speed! 
Oh, what fun on roads with speed cameras.... So that's one new thing I hate about my Tesla.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I agree about the software updates; not only do they just keep flipping moving stuff around (annoying and possibly dangerous to muscle memory) but they break stuff that used to work. Being in software development myself, I just can't figure out how they can mess some of this stuff up so bad...


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

msjulie said:


> I agree about the software updates; not only do they just keep flipping moving stuff around (annoying and possibly dangerous to muscle memory) but they break stuff that used to work. Being in software development myself, I just can't figure out how they can mess some of this stuff up so bad...


I suspect there are two software loads:

Manufacturing test - this version is used to validate the critical functions of the car. This is terribly old and buggy. Too often it is on the delivered car which leads to infantile problems. The first OTA update solves the problems.
Most recent release - quite divorced from the manufacturing code, vehicle validation. Specific areas are touched as part of their development process but there are individuals/groups who in spite of Elon's efforts, barely coordinate. There was an Apple based leader who returned to Apple. Afterward he left, the operational code lost the human interface consistency of earlier releases. I could add more but this forums auto-censor would be throughly exercised.
Bob Wilson


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> I suspect there are two software loads:
> 
> Manufacturing test - this version is used to validate the critical functions of the car. This is terribly old and buggy. Too often it is on the delivered car which leads to infantile problems. The first OTA update solves the problems.
> Most recent release - quite divorced from the manufacturing code, vehicle validation. Specific areas are touched as part of their development process but there are individuals/groups who in spite of Elon's efforts, barely coordinate. There was an Apple based leader who returned to Apple. Afterward he left, the operational code lost the human interface consistency of earlier releases. I could add more but this forums auto-censor would be throughly exercised.
> Bob Wilson


Could be right, likely no way to know for sure without inside info. But I think there’s at least a third load divorced from validation: what is delivered in the several code forks (FSDb, FSD, no FSD, Model variations, etc.). These are all seemingly designed to do three things: add fun, make driver input more difficult, be fun, overcome new hardware losses (radar, ultrasonics, half the steering wheel, and so on) and of course be fun. OK, five things not three. What’s not to like?


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> Could be right, likely no way to know for sure without inside info. But I think there’s at least a third load divorced from validation: what is delivered in the several code forks (FSDb, FSD, no FSD, Model variations, etc.). These are all seemingly designed to do three things: add fun, make driver input more difficult, be fun, overcome new hardware losses (radar, ultrasonics, half the steering wheel, and so on) and of course be fun. OK, five things not three. What’s not to like?


What's not to like? For me, most of it . 


I have no need for silly games, not a one.
I despise the constant change towards making the driver a passenger, I didn't buy FSD and Do Not Want It. Sometimes makes me wish I could afford something like the Taycan (well maybe) because it seems to be a driver's car 
I find it super annoying to have learned over the 4years I've had the car that Tesla software updates nearly always deliver more bugs to be fixed alone with any improvements
It's super annoying to have hardware removed in new cars BEFORE the software is ready so updates to cars with old hardware get downgraded behavior
It's baffling to me that Mr Musk makes comments about Tesla's should be fun to drive but really doesn't want anyone driving anymore.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

msjulie said:


> What's not to like? For me, most of it .
> 
> 
> I have no need for silly games, not a one.
> ...


Could not agree more (my original comment had tongue planted in cheek). So I’ve moved with my wallet. Already replaced my 2012 Nissan LEAF with a 2023 Ioniq5. Will keep the Model 3 for awhile to see how it evolves but I don’t like what I see.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Parsing your questions, with reply below *in bold. “Expand” below:*



jroym said:


> #1 My model 3 doesn't have enough range. I cannot drive to my mother's house and back on a single charge.
> *I bought a 30’ NEMA 14-50 extension cable but there are others that will help. Also buy some adapters for the most common dryer outlets*
> 
> #2 Funky center console.
> ...


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

msjulie said:


> What's not to like? For me, most of it .
> 
> 
> I have no need for silly games, not a one.
> ...


I find the Model 3 is still very much a “driver’s car” but I agree the recent changes have been pushing automation and requires some settings tweaking to retain “control”. Fortunately the worst changes were rolled back or remedied.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

For me
1) Kangaroo mode. See separate thread titled 'kangaroo mode'. It's the main reason why I brought this car, to do the mundane traffic bit...can't now. Tesla service have looked at it coming on 1 year and I've given up as they have no idea.
2) Mr Magoo update or sometimes called vision. This is by far much worse than my own eyes, it simply struggles in night time, especially rain. eg; has to drive up someones arse to self drive even if you set the RNG gap setting to 7. Then follows that car off of a slip road. Quite unreliable. What it needs is a radar...oh wait.

Don't get me wrong, love the car, but you did ask.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

PaulK said:


> I find the Model 3 is still very much a “driver’s car” but I agree the recent changes have been pushing automation and requires some settings tweaking to retain “control”. Fortunately the worst changes were rolled back or remedied.


Yeah they did partly improve some items that made no sense but the focus on game console went the opposite direction for me; I like how when some view is up on the main window you get navigation to the left. As example, why can't that little hint *always* be there? Those are what I would view as improvements, no more game console stuff I will Never use.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

msjulie said:


> Yeah they did partly improve some items that made no sense but the focus on game console went the opposite direction for me; I like how when some view is up on the main window you get navigation to the left. As example, why can't that little hint *always* be there? Those are what I would view as improvements, no more game console stuff I will Never use.


Agreed. Plus, ability to reduce the size of the visualization (allowing a larger map view) would be a useful _driving experience_ improvement - even if only when not using FSD.


----------

